# Tax return amendments



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello,

I recently sent my 2011 tax return to CRA. At the time when I prepared and sent it, I thought I had gotten all my receipts. However, just yesterday, I received a tax receipt for RRSP contributions made by my employer (paid within 60 days _after_ end of 2011). How would I go about changing my 2011 return? Also, can I treat this employer contribution as part of the 2012 contribution and include in my 2012 tax return instead? Please note that I only used a portion of my RRSP for deduction purposes (i.e., just enough to not pay CRA). I am expecting to be in the next tax threshold next year.

Thanks, I really hope someone can help me with my issue.


----------



## yupislyr (Nov 16, 2009)

If you have an account with CRA's My Account you can make any changes to returns online. Just pull up the year and the line number and input the new numbers. It may take some for the return to be reassessed but it's still quite easy.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

yupislyr said:


> If you have an account with CRA's My Account you can make any changes to returns online. Just pull up the year and the line number and input the new numbers. It may take some for the return to be reassessed but it's still quite easy.


Hmmm ... for a paper version, CRA used to say wait until receiving the notice of assessment.

Does this mean the online access has changed this?


Cheers

*P.S.* I was able to confirm that online access can be used without waiting, by the way I read this CRA link:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/chngrtrn-eng.html


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I'm a bit old school, and I filed my returns via paper. Should I be sending the T1Adj? Should I wait for the NoA before sending the adjustment? Thanks again.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

You don't have to use that RRSP contribution for 2011.
You can save the receipt and file it with your 2012 return.


edit: correction - see Guban's post below


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> You don't have to use that RRSP contribution for 2011.
> You can save the receipt and file it with your 2012 return.


While it is true that the RRSP contribution does not have to be claimed on the 2011 tax return, it should properly be filed in that return. Part A of Schedule 7 only allows the taxpayer to declare contributions from the past year, and the first 60 days of the current year.
See: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/5000-s7/5000-s7-11e.pdf

In the old days, CRA did not have a problem with filing this commonly missed slip in the next year, but about 5 or 6 years ago, that changed.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Guban said:


> See: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/5000-s7/5000-s7-11e.pdf
> 
> In the old days, CRA did not have a problem with filing this commonly missed slip in the next year, but about 5 or 6 years ago, that changed.


Guban it looks like you're right.
It's been years since I've added to RRSP and was unaware of the recent changes.
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

leeder said:


> Thanks for the responses. I'm a bit old school, and I filed my returns via paper. Should I be sending the T1Adj? Should I wait for the NoA before sending the adjustment? Thanks again.


The way I read the CRA link provided is that you have to wait for a NoA and then send in the T1Adj. That's the way it worked for changes I've made to paper returns.

If in doubt, call the CRA and confirm with them as I haven't needed file a change in a long time.


Also - re-reading the link in more detail, I believe the online change also has to wait for the NoA. Can anyone confirm?


Cheers


----------

